# HELP! Hydraulic geyser on a International 434



## Idealien (Jun 18, 2010)

I think I let things sit a little too long over the winter and am now paying the price for it. There was a small but steady drip coming from the hydraulic pump near the line between it and the resevoir. Nearest point of reference I can give is Figure 6 - point numbered 2 on this diagram:

















Figured there was good chance that air gaps or water got into the lines during the winter / spring condensation so this evening I set about trying to fix it. Drained all the hydraulic fluid, replaced the O-ring at the spot above, cleaned out the filter into resevoir (Figure 5 - largest horizontal bar) and put everything back together in good shape. 

Started it up and that steady drip had turned into a more pressurized spray - kinda like when someone puts their thumb over a water hose trying to spray you. When I was talking through the issue with guy at local dealership to buy the fluid, he said that if the work I just did didn't fix it, possibly a hairline fracture in the pump.


I can't see any obvious cracks. Without starting up the "geyser tractor" again, is there any way to tell if that is the issue or red herring?
Based on description - are there other things you think it could be? How can I diagnose that is the case or not?
HELP???!?

With detailed tips I was fine attempting the above, but it made things worse if anything. I'd prefer to avoid the price for service call and per hour repair if possible, but feeling like I'm fighting above my weight on this one.


----------



## Idealien (Jun 18, 2010)

Video of the drip before the first fix attempt described above:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Y3UL8kaNGY


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Aleak at point 2 is on the suction side if the pump!!

If it leaks oil here it will also suck air when the engine is running and circulate this back to the reservoir, causing the reservoir to pressurise, ( there is no breather on this sealed system !!) and the dripping oil at 2 to become a spray !!

You can release the pressure by removing the filler plug on the reservoir on r/hand rear corner behind the seat.

Anew o ring in the fitting 2 and correct torqueing of the bolts should fix the issue unless of course the pump body is cracked !! Then its a new pump!!


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Idealien !!

Do you require a service manual to cover this machine?? I sell PDF copies of the service manual available a s a download and accept payment through PayPal!!

Drop me a PM for further details??


----------



## Idealien (Jun 18, 2010)

I have the service manual already thanks.

Got a few more details from a mechanic that my issue is on the pressurized side of the pump and a few things to try to check the point. May just be I did not get the alignment of o-ring and bolts fully cleared out before re-mounting which is why it went from "big slow leak" to smaller pressurized leak. Will check for cracks at that spot when I next take it apart.


----------



## ionut76 (Jun 20, 2016)

Hello! Looking technical book and manual operation of IH 434


----------

